# куплю мех для Супиты



## ugly (1 Апр 2018)

Добрый день.

Куплю мех для аккордеона Вельтмейстер Супита, новый.


----------



## levsha34 (1 Апр 2018)

http://akkordeon-weltmeister.ru/меха-принадлежности-мех-для-аккордеона-c-18_77_28

.html?osCsid=bc9a849e5ad01531e0f9637cd3fac523
Ну или заказать в Москве, Питере, Воронеже.


----------



## ugly (1 Апр 2018)

Заказать - хотят старый мех в качестве образца или рамки от меха, причём срок изготовления до 2 месяцев. Инструмент единственный, поэтому такой вариант не очень подходит, хотя он раза в два дешевле, чем заказать оригинальный мех.


----------



## levsha34 (1 Апр 2018)

2 месяца это многовато, наверно сами отправляют куда-то для изготовления. У меня с почтовыми пересылками получается не больше 2,5 недель.
Ну тогда такой вариант: делаете из фанеры плоские копии рамок вашего инструмента, 2 шт. И отсылает производителю с Просьбой не клеить их или приклеить совсем слегка ( там по технологии может не получиться без наклейки на рамки), а потом наклеете сами после получения. Только гарантия скорее всего будет потеряна.


----------



## Kuzalogly (1 Апр 2018)

Или искать аварийную Супиту и её клоны).   

Мне как-то раз отдали аккордеон, простреленный случайно при очередном кураже.  Механика- вдребезги. А мех, кстати, был как новенький))...


----------



## ugly (1 Апр 2018)

У нас в провинции живые Супиты бывают в продаже пару раз в год, откуда аварийные-то?


----------



## levsha34 (1 Апр 2018)

На аварийную супиту я бы не надеялся, я такую ищу уже лет 10. И даже если Вам повезёт, то продавать ее будут только целиком и цена будет от 20 тыс. В конце-концов закажите у столяра такие-же рамки и отошлите их, потом только отверстия и уплотнитель сами сделаете.


----------



## ugly (1 Апр 2018)

levsha34 писал:


> В конце-концов закажите у столяра такие-же рамки и отошлите их, потом только отверстия и уплотнитель сами сделаете.


А это мысль, попробую так.


----------



## Kuzalogly (1 Апр 2018)

У меня есть сильное подозрение, что мех Супиты не уникален.  И проникновение в кладовую многоопытного мастера (у которого два ангара и три контейнера инструментов),- позволит решить упомянутую задачу.


----------



## ugly (1 Апр 2018)

В принципе да, такой же мех на Консоне, Супре, Канторе, Кантусе. На кнопочных аккордеонах Вельтмейстер с ломанной декой. Но у нас в провинции эти инструменты встречаются не чаще Супиты. Прямодечники в основном, у них мех узкий.
Я потому тут и спрашиваю.


----------



## ugly (2 Апр 2018)

Небольшое дополнение:
На Консоне, Супре, Кантусе - мех такой же по корпусу (482х202). По длине же (количество борин) - может отличаться.


----------



## levsha34 (2 Апр 2018)

<ul class="post_ul_list"><li>У мастеров, возможно и лежат меха на супиту, у меня есть. Но они остаются только в одном случае - когда мех изношен и требует замены. Я храню только из-за уголков, т.к. радиусы встречаются разные.  Так что нормальный работоспособный мех на супиту, лежащий без дела - это большая редкость.</li></ul>


----------



## ugly (2 Апр 2018)

Согласен, звук Супиты оправдывает практически любой ремонт. Это не ширпотреб 50х годов, которых везде нипочем...


----------



## ugly (22 Июн 2018)

Подниму.
Может, кто может сделать или порекомендует мастера?


----------



## wlastas (22 Июн 2018)

Вот дед подробно рассказывает как починить(переделать по новой) мех  - смотрите С 26 по 32 часть:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F4Ogyho0xow

Никаких спец. инструментов не надо - единственное понадобятся тиски с приличным ходом (от 10см) что бы зажать две доски и между ними одну из кромок сжатого меха. По частям клеить конечно не очень удобно(быстро), но на конечном продукте это никак не скажется.


----------



## Kuzalogly (22 Июн 2018)

wlastas писал:


> Вот дед подробно рассказывает как починить(переделать по новой) мех


Работа по меху- огромной трудоёмкости. она крайне невыгодна любым мастерам, как любителям так и профи.  

Если Вы имеете на основной работе хотя бы тысячу за час- лучше искать нормального мастера. Сидение на кропотливой низкопроизводительной работе не для Вас, лучше заплатить.

И ещё.  Если мех просто изношен, лучше платить за его реставрацию, проверено.  Если он прострелен дробью, уронен с 25 этажа, а потом утоплен в реке- тогда конечно делать новый.

Есть человек в Саратовской области, я могу поговорить про реставрацию.


----------



## ugly (22 Июн 2018)

Kuzalogly (22.06.2018, 17:25) писал:


> Если мех просто изношен, лучше платить за его реставрацию, проверено.  Если он прострелен дробью, уронен с 25 этажа, а потом утоплен в реке- тогда конечно делать новый.


У меня есть знакомый мастер, как раз он и сказал, что реставрировать дальше проблематично. Возможно, его квалификации в конкретном случае недостаточно, или у него сложности с материалами.

Kuzalogly (22.06.2018, 17:25) писал:


> Есть человек в Саратовской области, я могу поговорить про реставрацию.


Буду признателен, Саратовская облать ко мне ближе, чем Москва.


----------



## levsha34 (22 Июн 2018)

Отправил Вам на почту тел мастера в Туле.


----------



## ugly (22 Июн 2018)

levsha34 писал:


> Отправил Вам на почту тел мастера в Туле.


Спасибо, но не получил. Наверное с сайтом что-то, почта в профиле правильная.


----------



## ugly (27 Июн 2018)

Нашел мастерскую Аристархова в Саратове.
И бюджетнее и быстрее, чем в Москве, да и мне намного ближе.

Ссылка на объявление на Авито


----------



## VikVlDem (27 Июн 2018)

ugly писал:


> Нашел мастерскую Аристархова в Саратове.
> И бюджетнее...


А во сколько обойдётся новый мех? Они сообщили уже цену?


----------



## ugly (27 Июн 2018)

Да, цену сообщили. Не знаю, насколько будет правильно её озвучить здесь. Кроме того, от старого меха будут использованы не только рамки, но и уголки.


----------

